# changing Times Whats Fair? JETTERS



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

I was wondering since this forum covers alot of territory and members,what do you guys charge for jetting with a trailer mounted jetter.I am including pressure of about 2500psi -4,000 and maybe 10gpm to 18gpm. basically trailer jetters with storage capacity. Lets say mostly residential Sewer 6'' lines to the city main. Average 60-100 foot. Lets say 3hr total start to finish.I mainly just use my warthog tip and skip all others. I feel your jetter should already be full of water when you get to the job and not using the customers,plus Xtra time.It seems with slower times alot of guys are really playing with peoples minds and maybe trying to get in the door and then "bang" big surprise on pricing. We cant include the rotor rooter guys because in the chicago area,they wont use there jetters for residential work. Why, I have no idea! Please be honest on pricing No need to impress especially in these hard times.. Thanks


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

$500 to jet side sewer to city saddle add $200 to camera line and Rootx.
On some small jobs area drains etc. $300 is the min. And I use the customers water and fill up there. Not worth the strain on brakes etc to run full plus the water is for their drain.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

They are 150 an hr here with a 2 hr min.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

SummPlumb said:


> They are 150 an hr here with a 2 hr min.


About the same here, been that way for ten or more years.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We are at $60 service call, $160 per hour no minimum but there is a $225 trailer jet charge so total for a 3 hour job is $705. But I do not normally use my trailer jet for residential lines. We use our General J 3000 which is only a $75 cart jetter charge so same 3 hours would total $615.00


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You're way cheap.



Cuda said:


> $500 to jet side sewer to city saddle add $200 to camera line and Rootx.
> On some small jobs area drains etc. $300 is the min. And I use the customers water and fill up there. Not worth the strain on brakes etc to run full plus the water is for their drain.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> You're way cheap.


I would agree...

But if you were around here you'd have a ton of work at them prices...:laughing:
Here Snaking makes around what you charge for a jet...


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Each area has different prices I actually get more than most do because of the extra work I put into the job. But we still get calls trying to barter the prices, "I will pay you $100 to snake our sewer" Uh NO!
Right now is the worse all the big names in town that do TV and Bus ads are hurting from the no new construction thing and are flooding the service side of plumbing with any main drain $109 which brings or keeps prices down.


----------

